# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Grimca e Zotit: Shkencetaret 99.9% te sigurt qe kane zbuluar Grimcen Higgs

## Scion

Shkencëtarët mendojnë se kanë kapur grimcen e pakapshme Higgs që ka nofkën dhe si "grimca e Zotit" që jep në masën dhe e cila mban strukturën fizike të gjithësisë së bashku.



Njoftimi historik erdhi në një raport të progresit nga përshpejtuesi i grimcave "Large Hadron Collider".

Ashtu sic u njoftua në raport, eksperimentet ATLAS dhe CMS në CERN sot prezantuan rezultatet e tyre të fundit në kërkim të grimcës elusive, Bosonin Higgs. Të dy eksperimente kanë dhenë prova të forta në favor të një grimce të re të një mase rreth gigaelectronvolts 126 (GeV), e cila mund të jetë Bosoni Higgs.

Shkencëtarët thonë se kjo është një rezultat 5 SIGMA që do të thotë se ata janë 99,999% i sigurt që kanë gjetur një grimcë të re.
Gjetja e Higgs mbush një vrimë goxha problematike në Modelin Standard, teori që përshkruan të gjitha grimcat dhe ndikimet e ndërsjellta me forcat që përbëjnë gjithësinë.

Rezultatet e paraqitura sot janë paraprake. Analiza e plotë pritet të publikohet aty nga fundi të korrikut.

Burimi,

H:/Cern
H:/The Guardian

----------


## Billy Joe

Goddamn particle...grimca e mallkuar, nuk behet fjale per ndonje grimce zoti, i eshte dhene ai emer per shkak te veshtiresise per ta identifikuar.
megjithate dualizmi grimce-vale mbetet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Scion

Eshte nofke marketingu, Billy :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, ne anen me serioze. Me duket pakez e nxituar por kam pershtypjen qe te dhenat jane ne rruge te mbare. Nje dite me pare ne Sciencedaily, u bene publike dhe te dhenat e peshpejtuesit TEVATRON, te cilet sugjeronin nje boson Higgs, dalja sot ne ate seminar kam  pershtypjen eshte dhe nje lloj sigurie shtese qe moren shkencetaret evropiane nga koleget e tyre amerikane.

Ole

----------


## Billy Joe

> Eshte nofke marketingu, Billy
> 
> Nejse, ne anen me serioze. Me duket pakez e nxituar por kam pershtypjen qe te dhenat jane ne rruge te mbare. Nje dite me pare ne Sciencedaily, u bene publike dhe te dhenat e peshpejtuesit TEVATRON, te cilet sugjeronin nje boson Higgs, dalja sot ne ate seminar kam  pershtypjen eshte dhe nje lloj sigurie shtese qe moren shkencetaret evropiane nga koleget e tyre amerikane.
> 
> Ole


e lexojne keta fetaret dhe i bien shkurt fare, u provua ekzistenca e zotit :perqeshje:  lol.
ti sqarojme cik gjerat per keta qe lexojn kuran dhe bibel :shkelje syri:

----------


## JacobGold

Perkthimi i mirefillte do te ishte pjeserimthe/a e zotit dhe jo grimca!


Dhe jo nuk eshte allahu lol

----------


## Billy Joe

po njesoj eshte mer, pjesez- grimce, nga e shpike kete pjeserimthe, se kam degjuar ndonjehere?

----------


## Scion

Po e citoj drejtpersedrejti nga WP, artikulli sapo u rifreskua.




> The Higgs boson is an elementary particle within the Standard Model of particle physics. It belongs to a class of particles known as bosons. On July 4 2012, CERN announced the formal confirmation that a particle "consistent with the Higgs boson" exists with a very high likelihood of 99.99994%[2] (five sigma); *however, scientists still need to verify that it is indeed the expected boson and not some other new particle.*


Pjesa me te kuqe eshte shume e rendesishme. Nese per nje x-arsye del nje grimce tjeter nga ajo e parashikuara, sigurisht dhe ne baze te vrojtimeve ka shume mundesi te kete shume implikime ne fizike. Tani per tani, gjerat jane ne teh te thikes. Nuk i dihet ...

Per te apasionuarit e shkences, por edhe per publikun e gjere, grimca Higgs eshte parashikuar nga teoria "Standard Model" me vitin 1964. Imagjinoni se sa pune i eshte dashur shkences, sa fonde dhe sa djerse. Perndryshe, bosoni Higgs, nese zbulohet do japi zgjidhje perfundimtare pyetjese "Perse grimcat themelore kane mase". Sipas modelit standard, bosoni Higgs eshte grimca e fundit qe kerkohej ne menyre qe te vertetohet si teori korrekte.

----------


## iktuus

_Te gjithe  postimet  ne kete  teme jane  te kota, perfshi  edhe postimin tim, e them  kete  sepse influencohem jo  nga tema  por  nga dallaveret  qe  shkruani. Ajo qe qendron  ne kemb  eshte  vetem  tema, askush  nuk  eshte  ne gjendje  te argumentoj.
Bozoni Higgs  eshte  thjesht  frut  i supozimeve, nuk eshte identifikuar  akoma._

----------


## Scion

iktuus, nuk jemi tek faqja e arxivit aman, nuk po mbrojme doktoraturat e as diplomat. Ne postimin tim te para-fundit, pikerisht kete qe thua ti desha te evidentoj, por prape ... nuk eshte mire te ndalojme diskutimin, sepse jemi njerez dhe na lejohet te gabojme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Kjo standart model pretendon qe neutrinos skane mass apo jo?

----------


## EuroStar1

Perse grimcat themelore kane mase !?

Kam kaq vjet qe pyes veten , por edhe shume te tjere aty ne komunale ku punoj

----------


## Scion

> Kjo standart model pretendon qe neutrinos skane mass apo jo?


Vetem ne momentin e BB, ngaqe te gjitha grimcat pershpejtonin me shpejtesi te drites, e ne kete rast vlen ekuivalenca mase energji.

----------


## jack_sparow

> Kjo standart model pretendon qe neutrinos skane mass apo jo?


Ose kane nje mase shume te vogel gati te paperfillshme

----------


## Scion

> Perse grimcat themelore kane mase !?
> 
> Kam kaq vjet qe pyes veten , por edhe shume te tjere aty ne komunale ku punoj


Sqarimi me i shkurter eshte, pervec fotonit dhe gluonit te gjitha te tjerat kane mase. Ne fakt, fotoni nuk ka mase por ka momentum. E thene ne gjuhe joshkencore nenkupton qe vetem ne rastin kur fotoni ndalon ai ka mase qe i bie asnjehere ngaqe ai s'ndalon kurre.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Sqarimi me i shkurter eshte, pervec fotonit dhe gluonit te gjitha te tjerat kane mase. Ne fakt, fotoni nuk ka mase por ka momentum. E thene ne gjuhe joshkencore nenkupton qe vetem ne rastin kur fotoni ndalon ai ka mase qe i bie asnjehere ngaqe ai s'ndalon kurre.


E ca hy Zoti ktu ?

----------


## Scion

> E ca hy Zoti ktu ?


Zoti, Natyra, Ligji Fizik .. quaje si te duash eshte pikerisht shkaku qe kozmosi eshte ky qe eshte dhe jo nje gje tjeter per tjeter.
Por nga ana tjeter, duke pas parasysh qe Zoti,Natyra,Ligji kane pasur me sektiliarda vite ne dispozicion per te krijuaj me qindra miliarda big-bangs derisa "rastesisht" u krijua nje i "hajrit" i afte per te permbajtur jeten ne te.

Heh, sa cool

Ju lutem besimtareve te mos ma keqinterpretojne kete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Shkencëtarët mendojnë se kanë kapur grimcen e pakapshme Higgs që ka nofkën dhe si "grimca e Zotit" që jep në masën dhe e cila mban strukturën fizike të gjithësisë së bashku.
> 
> 
> 
> Njoftimi historik erdhi në një raport të progresit nga përshpejtuesi i grimcave "Large Hadron Collider".
> 
> Ashtu sic u njoftua në raport, eksperimentet ATLAS dhe CMS në CERN sot prezantuan rezultatet e tyre të fundit në kërkim të grimcës elusive, Bosonin Higgs. Të dy eksperimente kanë dhenë prova të forta në favor të një grimce të re të një mase rreth gigaelectronvolts 126 (GeV), e cila mund të jetë Bosoni Higgs.
> 
> Shkencëtarët thonë se kjo është një rezultat 5 SIGMA që do të thotë se ata janë 99,999% i sigurt që kanë gjetur një grimcë të re.
> ...




*Po mire shkenctaret e kan zbuluar ,po kush e krijoi ?*

----------


## Scion

Ja e shikoni tani, "Pula apo Veza"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Ja e shikoni tani, "Pula apo Veza"


*Kesaj i bije sikur te thuash embrioni apo njeriu
Kapish,*

----------


## Billy Joe

> *Kesaj i bije sikur te thuash embrioni apo njeriu
> Kapish,*


ye ye, ishte adami 50 metra i gjat first :perqeshje: 

pastaj ja futen nje incest kalamojt, dhe jemi ktu ku jemi, un dhe xhenet kusherinj.

----------

